# Bandit is sick



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I pulled her out of the aviary yesterday, because I noticed that she was a little lethargic and fluffed up. She also had poop stuck to her vent and it looked like she was constipated.

She's in a quarantine cage now, and she dive bombed the food and water dish as soon as I put her in there. She ate like she hadn't eaten anything all week!

I can also tell that she's lost some weight, she feel much too light.

Please send good thoughts our way! We are going to the vet this afternoon.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

I really hope it goes well at the vets for poor bandit and the vet can find out what's wrong with her  I'm sending my wishes to you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wishing you all the best at the vet visit this afternoon with Bandit, Michelle.

We'll be looking forward to your update with regard to her condition.

I have her in my prayers.*


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Poor little thing 
I wish you all the best at the vet's and a speedy recovery!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks all! We are waiting for the vet to come in now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm back, and without Bandit.  She has to stay overnight.

I'm not sure what is good news and what is bad news right now.

I knew she was losing weight, she's at 26grams right now. ! NOT GOOD!
She does not have an impacted crop.
She does not have a hard belly, which would typically show when a bird is constipated. (Which she was last night)

The vet is going to tube feed her for two days to help get her weight up. She's going to do a crop swab, and fecal matter testing for bacterial. If that doesn't show anything she'll do a blood test. She'll also get some antibiotics.

The vet was very impressed with how calm and tame she was, she was such a good girl !

thank you for all your well wishes, I'll keep you posted on how things turn out.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope things turn out well for Bandit and that the vet can determine the problem. I also had to leave one of my birds in the hospital this am, I wish I could sleep there, I hate leaving them but it's for the best. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Michelle (and Cody)

Your budgies are in my prayers. Hopefully with the good care they are both getting from their respective Avian Vets they will soon be well.

Please keep us updated. :hug:*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I hope Bandit feels better soon. I'll be looking out for updates.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks all !

The vet just called with an update. Her fecal tests came back positive for Macrorhabdus.  (Megabacteria) No wonder she lost so much weight, my poor girl!

She's on treatments for it now, and the vet will be sending home meds for the entire flock. 

I've done a bit of reading up on it, and it sounds like I'll need to treat the flock a few times a year? I'll talk to the vet about it to get more details. Hopefully the rest of the flock will be fine.

If you have any tips or more information i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that but at least you have a diagnosis, do you know if she is being given Amphotericin B or what meds you will be giving at home? I ask because I may be up against the same thing, the bird I left at the hospital is suspect for the same thing, although the tests don't reveal it, the symptoms indicate it and no previous meds have helped him so they are treating for it to see if he improves and will probably to a barium x-ray to look at the condition of the proventriculus.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

The vet didn't say what they were treating her with. I only had a few minutes on the phone with her. I'll find out more tomorrow, and I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

PoukieBear said:


> The vet didn't say what they were treating her with. I only had a few minutes on the phone with her. I'll find out more tomorrow, and I'll keep you up to date.


Ok, thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Michelle,

If you haven't already done so, please make sure to read the articles listed below.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/314538-megabacteria-budgerigars.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

You may wish to consult your Avian Vet about the using the Sodium Benzoate in conjunction with the medication she prescribes.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about Bandit and the diagnosis . Positive vibes and prayers that the meds will help. 

@cody, well wishes to you also .


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Good news! The vet just called, and Bandit has made it through the night. She said that she is perching, chirping and attention seeking, she thinks she's the funniest budgie they've ever had at the office. LOL.

I can pick her up tonight at 7:30 
She is being treated with Amphotericin B right now, and the vet will send home Sodium Benzoate to treat the rest of the flock. I'll know more details about this later.

I'm assuming the Amphotericin is given to her orally. I don't know how long she'll need to be on this medication, but I hope it's not too long. Otherwise she'll have to come with us when we make the long drive home for Christmas, which I really do not want to do with her, and stress her out.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's great news, knowing that she is feeling good takes some of the stress off of you. I think the treatment is for 10 days and sometimes an antibiotic will be added as well to prevent secondary infection. If you are going to be away maybe you could leave her at the vet while you are gone.


----------



## frozengirl (May 21, 2012)

Hoping for a speedy recovery for bandit and your flock!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear that Bandit has not been feeling well! However, I'm so glad that the vet was able to diagnose her and she's doing well now 

I hope she and the rest of the flock does well with their treatments. :thumbsup: 

Cody, I'm hoping for the best for your budgie, too :fingerx:


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Cody said:


> That's great news, knowing that she is feeling good takes some of the stress off of you. I think the treatment is for 10 days and sometimes an antibiotic will be added as well to prevent secondary infection. If you are going to be away maybe you could leave her at the vet while you are gone.


I never thought of leaving her at the vet's office. I'll have to ask what that would cost.

I've just spent over $500 on her exam, her fecal matter testing, her tube feeding, her medication, and her overnight stay at the office.

That's NOT including the medication that she will be sent home with, and also doesn't include the meds for the rest of the flock. I have no idea how much $$ that's going to cost me yet. I'm afraid to know!

I can't afford much more, especially at Christmas.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

PoukieBear said:


> I never thought of leaving her at the vet's office. I'll have to ask what that would cost.
> 
> I've just spent over $500 on her exam, her fecal matter testing, her tube feeding, her medication, and her overnight stay at the office.
> 
> ...


Sometimes boarding is not too much, but I get the money part I know my bill will be around the same, and in the states the Amp B is a fairly expensive med, don't know if it is the same in Canada.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Bandit is back home! And she looks like a drug lord. Lol. Three medications, a pile of syringes, rubber gloves, a gram scale....nothing fishy going on here officer! Just a sick bird.

She has two medications to take orally every 12 hours. One of them is for 7 days, the other is for 30 days. And the powder to go in the flocks water for 30 days as well.
Looks like she will be making the trip home with us for Christmas too, since I still have to medicate her.

I can already tell she's feeling much better. She took a lap around the living room before going back to the quarantine cage. Yesterday she didn't even want to move.

She has a checkup appointment booked for next month.

Thank you all for your good wishes! Please keep them coming, as we aren't out of the woods yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's great that she is home and feeling better already. Hope you can medicate her easily.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad the little darling is back from the vet! Poor dear, all those meds! 

But I hope that she will continue to feel better, as she already is! I know you'll do a wonderful job in helping her feel better. :hug: 

Keep us posted on how she continues to do!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I know with your attention, love and care, little Bandit will be feeling much better soon! :hug:*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Everyone!

I also talked to the vet about leaving her there for the few days that we will be gone for Christmas. But because she would be classified as a "Medicated boarder", it wouldn't be very cost effective, especially with the amount of money that I just put into her.

Thank god my husband knows better than to ask what this all just cost. But, I'm going to keep the invoice for future reference, and possible scare tactics :happy4:. Whenever I post my babies for sale, I always end up getting at least a few people with no good intentions :thumbdown:, (They are easy to spot!) telling me that they can't afford the price of my babies, and would I take $20 or even $10 for a hand tame baby.

I'll just show them THIS, and tell them that if they can only afford to spend $10-$20 on a pet, that is supposed to be part of the family, loved and cared for and spoiled rotten, then how are they going to make sure that their new bird is going to get the proper vet care if needed, when that price tag can come out looking like this.



Here is the list of medications that I was sent home with. Two of them I had read about while doing research into Megabacteria, the third one I had never heard of before.
Bandit's first dose this morning went smoothly, thank god she doesn't bite!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

What a lucky birdie, to have you to look out for her!
That Amphotericin B sure is expensive @@
Enrofloxacin is the same as Baytril, same my Fido had to start with 

Our prayers are with you guys


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bandit! Wishes for a speedy recovery! :hug:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I like your tactics for selling your babies and wholehearted agree that the cost of the pet is the least of things, you have to be prepared for vet expenses.:yes:


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Bandit was so amazing last night. She was eating and drinking. I even went to the store and bought new toys for her hospital cage. Plastic ones that can easily be sanitized.

This morning when I took the blanket off her cage, she was on the bottom, sleeping. She doesn't want to move much and will only open her eyes for a few seconds at a time.

I gave her the medication, and weighed her. She's down to 23 grams.

I was so optimistic last night, she was like her old self, demanding to be let out and wanted to play with us.

I'll be surprised if she pulls out of it today. I've made her as comfortable as I could. Please keep her in your thoughts today. I feel like my heart is shattering into a million pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry to hear this, Michelle.
I will be praying that Bandit is simply conserving her strength at the moment for healing and will pull through. :hug:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear this, have you informed the vet, maybe there is something else that can be done for her, I know how stressful it is.

Blessings and prayers to both of you.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Cody said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear this, have you informed the vet, maybe there is something else that can be done for her, I know how stressful it is.
> 
> Blessings and prayers to both of you.


Yes, I talked to the vet this morning. I'm taking her in for 6:00 tonight, and will likely need to leave her there again overnight (or two) for tube feeding and medication and incubation.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

I really do hope Bandit will be okay! I'm sending my prayers to you <3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

PoukieBear said:


> Yes, I talked to the vet this morning. I'm taking her in for 6:00 tonight, and will likely need to leave her there again overnight (or two) for tube feeding and medication and incubation.


That's good, they will be able to maintain her weight with the tube feeding. My guy is still in the hospital, I'm going for a visit soon and an update.


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry that Bandit is so sick. My Emile was also diagnosed with megabacteria just recently but he was still a good 34 grams at worst. He seems to be pulling through and is getting better each day and 4 grams heavier. I pray the same for Bandit. 

Seeing your vet bill I'm so grateful for my vet and I tell them this every time. They ask for so little money. The health check for 15 birds with a LOT of nail cutting and even filing down an overgrown beak plus Emile's fecal sample, tube feeding, antibiotics and vitamin AND the medicine for my entire flock cost me only 157 euros.Thats basically 10 euros per bird!!


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh my goodness. I hope Bandit pulls through OK!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Michelle, 

I'm so sorry that little Bandit has deteriorated so quickly. I truly hope she is resting from exhaustion and not from her illness. 

I will keep you both in my prayers, I sincerely hope she pulls through ray: 

Hugs during this difficult time :hug:


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Update,
We are at the vets again. She's really dehydrated, so they are going to get some fluids into her, some vitamin B and do an iodine rub on her skin. 
She's having issues digesting and breaking down the pellets and seeds, so we are going to hand feed her special formula instead of tube feeding her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry she (and you) both have to go through this, Michelle. 

I pray that the vet visit will help her to stay hydrated and improve steadily. My best wishes for her speedy recovery!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Sad news. Bandit is flying over rainbow bridge tonight.

After the vet gave her fluids and vitamins and the iodine, she had a really rough time.

She was really stressed out, and not in good shape to begin with. She was having a hard time keeping her eyes open and was not alert.

She wanted nothing to do with the hand feeding, which only stressed her out even more and the more she fought against it the more life she lost.

I made he decision to ease her pain and we did he right thing.

She really was he best bird I've ever had and my heart is broken into a million pieces right now. I hope she knows I did everything I could for her.

Fly free my love.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry. There was nothing more you could have done, you did the right thing to release her from her pain. I know how devastating it is, I had to do the same a couple of months ago with my only really tame bird. 
She will always be in your heart.
Fly high sweet Bandit.:angel:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear that your beautiful darling Bandit has flown away to the Rainbow Bridge. 

Although time will ease the pain in your heart, nothing can ever replace her presence. She will never truly be gone, however, as long as her memory stays perched in your heart.

Whenever you look at her sons and daughters, you will see a spark of her in them. 

Rest in peace, sweet Bandit. May you rest in peace forever among the stars. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time :hug:


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Michelle, I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

So sorry Michelle. It's a heart wrenching decision but ultimately the right one. 
Rest in peace Bandit. :angel:


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

So sorry to hear about Bandit!


----------



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

So sorry for your sad news Michelle :hug: Fly high sweet little Bandit :angel:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Michelle,

I'm so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Bandit. :hug:

Fly high, soar free sweet girl; rest peacefully now darling Bandit.

I'm closing this thread. 
If you'd like, feel free to make a tribute or memorial thread for Bandit in the "In Memory" section of the forum.*


----------

